# Poly boxes



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

Can anyone point me to a good place to get poly boxes suitable for transporting snakes for Hamm? Or would it be better to get them whilst i'm there?
Is a poly box similar to a RUB? Iv'e never heard of them before.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

A "poly" box is a box made from polystyrene and obtainable from most fish shops as that's what their bags of fish are delivered in.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

you can buy the poly boxes at hamm so I wouldn't bother taking them unless you have plenty of space.

An RUB is a "Really Useful Box".

Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

*Poly box*


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

Ah, so you put an RUB into the polybox, I like it 

Cheers guys, I think i'll get them in Hamm


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no.. you get the critters in a cricket tub / whatever and then put that in the poly box to keep it warm.

You'd need a pretty big poly box (or small RUB) to get the RUB in a poly box.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

I got my from a local rep and aqutic shop for free so its worth asking if they have any they do'nt want


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

I was meaning small, 1-2ltr RUB's for transporting hatchlings, like tesco value lunchboxes, but I didn't about the fact that most of the vendors/sellers would have small tubs for snakes.

Cheers guys, ill ask at my local next time I go for reptile dinners


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

i bought them in hamm in dec last year and wished i took them with me, i have large ones that i got free from fish shops. in hamm the were charging around 10 euros for ones that were much smaller!


----------

